# Affido bimba



## Asss (31 Ottobre 2012)

Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo



Dipende.

Ha problemi questo uomo? Alcool, gioco, problemi con la legge? Allora sì. (e come madre pure io ti direi MOLLALO SUBITOOOOO)
Altrimenti, e se lo frequenti SENZA la bambina, no.

Tuttavia, lascia che te lo dica, fino a che fate consensualmente, nessun problema. Se per caso entrano di mezzo i giudici, una donna appena separata che frequenta già un uomo fa una brutta impressione.
Non a me. Ai giudici.

Consiglio?
Frequenta pure, ma con estrema discrezione, mai con la bambina, e non raccontare a nessuno di quanto sia meraviglioso questo nuovo uomo. Tienitelo per te.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende.
> 
> Ha problemi questo uomo? Alcool, gioco, problemi con la legge? Allora sì. (e come madre pure io ti direi MOLLALO SUBITOOOOO)
> Altrimenti, e se lo frequenti SENZA la bambina, no.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Santissime parole...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Ottobre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo


no, a meno che tuo marito non riesca a dimostrare che ci siano state gravi mancanze da parte tua come madre.

potrebbe però, volendo, agire per un eventuale addebito. difficile credere alle coincidenze... anche per i giudici.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bella allegra la mammina, una bimba di 14 mesi e si separano ed ha già una persona con cui esce prima che il marito sia fuori di casa...onestamente se tuo marito volesse la giudiziale...bhe cazzo ci fai una figura di una donna che non sta stare senza un cazzo tra le gambe.


La cosa bella di Daniele, è che è un uomo di principi, come disse non mi ricordo chi. Bello proprio, che dire.


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La cosa bella di Daniele, è che è un uomo di principi, come disse non mi ricordo chi. Bello proprio, che dire.


Io sonio un uomo diu principi, so a cosa dare la precedenza e cosa non devo fare per decenza....cosa che non ho letto in questa donna...si vede che le donne d'oggi soffrono come cagne se non hanno la loro buona dose di cazzo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sonio un uomo diu principi, so a cosa dare la precedenza e cosa non devo fare per decenza....cosa che non ho letto in questa donna...si vede che le donne d'oggi soffrono come cagne se non hanno la loro buona dose di cazzo.


similmente, gli uomini soffrono come maiali se non hanno la figa per il controcazzo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

magari bisogna capire cosa intende fare la madre ... farsi pagare l'assegno per intero mentre vive la vita clandestina fino in fondo, a spese intere del marito?

perché se fosse così, allora sarebbe meglio che giocasse a carte aperte, tanto per coerenza, e anche per scoprire che intenzioni ha il futuro padre sostitutivo


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati* da un mese *la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io* da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo*.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo


:unhappy:

manco il tempo di far freddare il letto....


----------



## Angelica (2 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo


Ti rispondo da giurista (visto che lo sono): difficilmente una bambina così piccola verrà affidata al padre, dovresti farla proprio grossa, per fartela togliere. Probabilmente, secondo il quod plerumque accidit, l'affido sarà condiviso (cioè dovrete prendere insieme le decisioni più importanti) e la bambina abiterà con te. Il padre potrà vederla nei giorni stabiliti, e probabilmente, finché non sarà più grandicella (tre anni), non pernotterà con lui. Però stai attenta, la massima discrezione. Tutto dipende se la separazione sarà consensuale e se siete già d'accordo su questo, oppure se lui pensa di ottenere di tenere la bambina con sé (ma, ti ripeto, sarà difficilissimo, non basterà il fatto che tu veda un altro uomo). Ma se lui è arrabbiato con te, se ha intenzione di farti la guerra, attenzione, potrebbe farti seguire, anche questo lo fanno spesso.
Poi un consiglio da donna a donna: mi sembra presto per un altro uomo. Al di là della morale, rischi di buttarti così tra le braccia del primo che capita, e magari trovarti senza volerlo legata a lui in un'altra storia fallimentare. Se vuoi rifarti una vita, aspetta quello giusto.
Cazzo, però, una bambina così piccola... le avete distrutto la famiglia, la sua famiglia, te ne rendi conto? Avete fatto questo a vostra figlia, la persona che dovreste amare di più al mondo...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> manco il tempo di far freddare il letto....


Simò, essù. Non ha raccontato nulla di lei e della sua storia, e tra te e quell'altro genio del crimine di Daniele (uomo di principi, ricordiamolo che fa sempre bene) già le avete fatto il processo con tanto di sentenza passata in giudicato. E che è.


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò, essù. Non ha raccontato nulla di lei e della sua storia, e tra te e quell'altro genio del crimine di Daniele (uomo di principi, ricordiamolo che fa sempre bene) già le avete fatto il processo con tanto di sentenza passata in giudicato. E che è.


nessuna sentenza.... 
però dai joey si sono lasciati da un mese e da qualche giorno frequenta un altro.... ma sono strana io non ti preoccupare:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuna sentenza....
> però dai joey si sono lasciati da un mese e da qualche giorno frequenta un altro.... ma sono strana io non ti preoccupare:mrgreen:


Ma non è che sei strana tu, è che ci sono situazioni e situazioni e persone e persone. Sennò fate come al paesello dove la gente guarda male la vedova che non ha portato il lutto per almeno tot anni (che in genere sono multipli di cinque), ovvero le vecchie comari. E che è. [2]


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sei strana tu,* è che ci sono situazioni e situazioni e persone e persone.* Sennò fate come al paesello dove la gente guarda male la vedova che non ha portato il lutto per almeno tot anni (che in genere sono multipli di cinque), ovvero le vecchie comari. E che è. [2]



è vero...e su questo mi trovi d'accordo! 

non mi ritengo una vecchia comare però Joey pensa se fosse tua moglie.. come reagiresti? soprattutto se è stata lei a chiudere la relazione....


----------



## lunaiena (2 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero...e su questo mi trovi d'accordo!
> 
> non mi ritengo una vecchia comare però Joey pensa se fosse tua moglie.. come reagiresti? soprattutto se è stata lei a chiudere la relazione....


Ma la signora in questione non ha detto nulla di se ...
Come fai a dedurre che è stata lei a chiudere ??


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma la signora in questione non ha detto nulla di se ...
> Come fai a dedurre che è stata lei a chiudere ??


era un esempio...non ho dedotto nulla!


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sonio un uomo diu principi, so a cosa dare la precedenza e cosa non devo fare per decenza....cosa che non ho letto in questa donna...si vede che le donne d'oggi soffrono come cagne se non hanno la loro buona dose di cazzo.


ma cosa ne sai e soprattutto come ti permetti a parlare in questo modo delle donne in generale.


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo


come mai hai già un altro uomo in così poco tempo e con una bimba piccola alla quale pensare?


----------



## milli (2 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ti ha già risposto. La legge stabilisce, dal 2006, l'affido condiviso, il problema semmai è il genitore collocatario, quello cioè dove starà il minore. Considerata l'età del minore è pressochè impossibile che il genitore collocatario sarà il padre.
Anche se ti vedi già con un altro.
L'aspetto morale è un altro paio di maniche e anche su questo ti hanno già detto.
Comunque in bocca al lupo, a te, ma soprattutto alla bimba.


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa ne sai e soprattutto come ti permetti a parlare in questo modo delle donne in generale.


Le donne come questa fanno cagare, come ha scritto Simy, il letto è ancora caldo del marito ed avanti il prossimo...con una figlia di 14 mesi che dovrebbero entrambi amare e le fanno questo e l'unico pensiero è a chi andrà perchè leis i vede già con un'altro. Anche se fosse stata tradita non penserei che male di una madre del genere. Ma la morale è da vecchi, meglio essere moderni ed infarciti di cazzi.


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Le donne come questa fanno cagare, come ha scritto Simy, il letto è ancora caldo del marito ed avanti il prossimo...con una figlia di 14 mesi che dovrebbero entrambi amare e le fanno questo e l'unico pensiero è a chi andrà perchè leis i vede già con un'altro. Anche se fosse stata tradita non penserei che male di una madre del genere. Ma la morale è da vecchi, meglio *essere moderni ed infarciti di cazzi.*


non so, io sono una donna di mezz'età, magari infarcita di luoghi comuni e retaggi strani ma non degli elementi da te indicati.


----------



## Angelica (2 Novembre 2012)

Scusate, ma come fate a giudicare senza sapere la storia? Si, lei ha già un altro, con il letto ancora caldo del marito, ma che ne sapete se, per esempio, il marito non aveva già un'altra con lei ancora nel letto, incinta e bisognosa di cure? Magari il marito se ne è andato lui. Oppure magari avete ragione, è una zoccola, ma voi che cazzo ne sapete? Non mi sembra che siamo tutti senza peccato qui dentro... Certo, non l'avrebbero dovuto fare alla loro bambina, le hanno fatto una cosa tremenda, ma non sappiamo se è stata lei o no.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma come fate a giudicare senza sapere la storia? Si, lei ha già un altro, con il letto ancora caldo del marito, ma che ne sapete se, per esempio, il marito non aveva già un'altra con lei ancora nel letto, incinta e bisognosa di cure? Magari il marito se ne è andato lui. Oppure magari avete ragione, è una zoccola, ma voi che cazzo ne sapete? Non mi sembra che siamo tutti senza peccato qui dentro... Certo, non l'avrebbero dovuto fare alla loro bambina, le hanno fatto una cosa tremenda, ma non sappiamo se è stata lei o no.


Eh sapessi...
Tieni duro Angelica...
Ma grande questo post!:up::up::up::up::up::up:

Qua dentro molti sono convinti di essere senza peccato

e quel che è peggio di poter insegnare la vita agli altri...:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (2 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma come fate a giudicare senza sapere la storia? Si, lei ha già un altro, con il letto ancora caldo del marito, ma che ne sapete se, per esempio, il marito non aveva già un'altra con lei ancora nel letto, incinta e bisognosa di cure? Magari il marito se ne è andato lui. Oppure magari avete ragione, è una zoccola, ma voi che cazzo ne sapete? Non mi sembra che siamo tutti senza peccato qui dentro... Certo, non l'avrebbero dovuto fare alla loro bambina, le hanno fatto una cosa tremenda, ma non sappiamo se è stata lei o no.


Ma anche se fosse stato lui...cavoli via uno avanti un altro quando hai una figlia di 14 mesi. Oh, conosco miei amici che hanno figli che hanno la medesima età (su per giù) e tra lavoro ed altro non hanno tempo per intortarsi uomini o donne per il futuro se fossero soli, anzi avrebbero ancora più problemi di tempo.
Mi stupisce una domanda del genere da parte di una donna che si vede ha ben chiaro dentro di sè che ci sono delle sue mancanze gravi in questa condizione di essere praticamente separati e con un nuovo compagno in arrivo...

Io senza figli se venissi lasciato o lasciassi, starei chiaramente ben solo per del tempo, per riflettere sul mio personale fallimento, un padre o una madre avrebbero molto di più da riflettere sul loro ancor più grande fallimento, uno dei peggiori che possa esistere in Italia, il fallimento di una famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse stato lui...cavoli via uno avanti un altro quando hai una figlia di 14 mesi. Oh, conosco miei amici che hanno figli che hanno la medesima età (su per giù) e tra lavoro ed altro non hanno tempo per intortarsi uomini o donne per il futuro se fossero soli, anzi avrebbero ancora più problemi di tempo.
> Mi stupisce una domanda del genere da parte di una donna che si vede ha ben chiaro dentro di sè che ci sono delle sue mancanze gravi in questa condizione di essere praticamente separati e con un nuovo compagno in arrivo...
> 
> Io senza figli se venissi lasciato o lasciassi, starei chiaramente ben solo per del tempo, per riflettere sul mio personale fallimento, un padre o una madre avrebbero molto di più da riflettere sul loro ancor più grande fallimento, uno dei peggiori che possa esistere in Italia, il fallimento di una famiglia.


Mah sai...la mia quando aveva 14 mesi andava al nido...
du palle eh?
Tutte le mattine l'alzavo la vestivo, la colazionavo e via al nido...portela dentro metti su scarpette...e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...fino alle 16 stava lì...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai hai già un altro uomo in così poco tempo e con una bimba piccola alla quale pensare?


pensando molto positivamente, è preoccupata per il benessere della bambina e cerca ora una soluzione che le possa dare sia una famiglia che la tranquillità economica.

però non mi viene facile pensare molto positivamente, ma piuttosto la paura di perdere l'assegno.


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse stato lui...cavoli via uno avanti un altro quando hai una figlia di 14 mesi. Oh, conosco miei amici che hanno figli che hanno la medesima età (su per giù) e tra lavoro ed altro non hanno tempo per intortarsi uomini o donne per il futuro se fossero soli, anzi avrebbero ancora più problemi di tempo.
> Mi stupisce una domanda del genere da parte di una donna che si vede ha ben chiaro dentro di sè che ci sono delle sue mancanze gravi in questa condizione di essere praticamente separati e con un nuovo compagno in arrivo...
> 
> Io senza figli se venissi lasciato o lasciassi, starei chiaramente ben solo per del tempo, per riflettere sul mio personale fallimento, un padre o una madre avrebbero molto di più da riflettere sul loro ancor più grande fallimento, uno dei peggiori che possa esistere in Italia, il fallimento di una famiglia.


e comunque il fatto che stia qui a chiedere dimostra che è consapevole che non sta facento una bella cosa...


----------



## Minerva (3 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e comunque il fatto che stia qui a chiedere dimostra che è consapevole che non sta facento una bella cosa...


sta di fatto che nessuno è autorizzato ad esprimersi in certi termini ; daniele può e deve moderarsi.
tu sei una giovane ragazza moderna...ti ritrovi forse nella sua  definizione ?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Scusate, ma come fate a giudicare senza sapere la storia? Si, lei ha già un altro, con il letto ancora caldo del marito, ma che ne sapete se, per esempio, il marito non aveva già un'altra con lei ancora nel letto, incinta e bisognosa di cure? Magari il marito se ne è andato lui. Oppure magari avete ragione, è una zoccola, ma voi che cazzo ne sapete? Non mi sembra che siamo tutti senza peccato qui dentro... Certo, non l'avrebbero dovuto fare alla loro bambina, le hanno fatto una cosa tremenda, ma non sappiamo se è stata lei o no.


sul fatto che i giudizi offensivi andrebbero evitati sempre e comunque, non si discute.

assodato questo, in linea generale bisogna riconoscere che appare poco probabile che una madre si preoccupi di non ottenere l'affidamento di un minore se non ha nulla da rimproverarsi (o che le possa essere addebitato in sede di separazione) e, a maggior ragione, qualora ci fossero state comprovate, o comprovabili, negligenze del marito/padre.

d'altronde, la frequentazione con l'altro uomo a breve distanza dalla separazione di fatto col marito, è coincidenza di fronte alla quale temo sia naturale sollevare qualche perplessità.
e chi ha scritto ne sarà senz'altro consapevole.


----------



## Angelica (3 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> d'altronde, la frequentazione con l'altro uomo a breve distanza dalla separazione di fatto col marito, è coincidenza di fronte alla quale temo sia naturale sollevare qualche perplessità.
> e chi ha scritto ne sarà senz'altro consapevole.


No, non è quello che accade nei tribunali. Non si pregiudica l'affidamento per il fatto di frequentare un altro uomo o un'altra donna, sia che accada dopo un giorno, sia che accada dopo anni. Probabilmente è quello che teme chi ha fatto la domanda, ma non è così. Bisogna farla molto più grossa perché non affidino una bimba di 14 mesi alla mamma. Un bambino di quell'età ha bisogno di vivere con la madre, e questo valuta il giudice. Anche se spesso l'altro coniuge cerca di far passare la moglie per puttana cercando di toglierle il figlio, non pensando così i coniugi al bene del bambino, ma a farsi i dispetti tra loro. Del resto alle prostitute non vengono tolti i figli, perché allora dovrebbero essere tolti ad una mamma che, dopo separata, ha un altro uomo?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> No, non è quello che accade nei tribunali. Non si pregiudica l'affidamento per il fatto di frequentare un altro uomo o un'altra donna, sia che accada dopo un giorno, sia che accada dopo anni. Probabilmente è quello che teme chi ha fatto la domanda, ma non è così. Bisogna farla molto più grossa perché non affidino una bimba di 14 mesi alla mamma. Un bambino di quell'età ha bisogno di vivere con la madre, e questo valuta il giudice. Anche se spesso l'altro coniuge cerca di far passare la moglie per puttana cercando di toglierle il figlio, non pensando così i coniugi al bene del bambino, ma a farsi i dispetti tra loro. Del resto alle prostitute non vengono tolti i figli, perché allora dovrebbero essere tolti ad una mamma che, dopo separata, ha un altro uomo?



veramente di "quello che accade nei tribunali", in relazione all'affidamento di un minore, avrei già detto due righe nella prima pagina del 3d (v. Non Registrato).

in quest'altro post rispondevo a te e, ragionando per mera probabilità e stando a come è stata posta la questione, osservavo che, proprio in virtù del naturale affidamento (oggi "collocamento", ma non cambia la sostanza) di una bimba così piccola alla madre, appare difficile pensare che la signora si preoccupi di questo se non ha motivi per farlo, men che meno se avesse dalla sua colpe o mancanze addebitabili al marito.

riguardo alla nuova frequentazione della stessa, pur non rilevando di per sè ai fini dell'affidamento, potrebbe essere di sicuro utilizzata dal marito, qualora avesse interesse a farlo, e la tempistica, spiace ribadirlo, offre purtroppo margini di perplessità abbastanza ampi almeno sulla reale novità della relazione.
ovvio che sarebbe comunque tutto da verificare e dimostrare, e non spetta certo a noi. 

sull'affidamento dei figli alle prostitute userei una certa cautela nelle affermazioni, non si può trascurare la valutazione dell'idoneità morale e materiale del genitore affidatario, la pericolosità, il degrado di determinate situazioni limite.   

detto questo, i migliori auguri alla persona che ha scritto, che possa andare oltre eventuali battaglie o vantaggi personali e perseguire davvero l'interesse e la serenità della bambina.


----------



## Daniele (4 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta di fatto che nessuno è autorizzato ad esprimersi in certi termini ; daniele può e deve moderarsi.
> tu sei una giovane ragazza moderna...ti ritrovi forse nella sua  definizione ?


No, lei è divesamente moderna!!! 
Pemane il fatto che una donna, madre di u figlio o una figlia di cui ne ha affidamento non ha i medesimi diritti di una donna senza figli, stessa cosa un uomo, quindi mi pae natuale stupimi del via uno avanti un'altro che si è creato con una figlia di soli 14 mesi!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, lei è divesamente moderna!!!
> Pemane il fatto che una donna, madre di u figlio o una figlia di cui ne ha affidamento non ha i medesimi diritti di una donna senza figli, stessa cosa un uomo, quindi mi pae natuale stupimi del via uno avanti un'altro che si è creato con una figlia di soli 14 mesi!!!


il fatto perplime anche me ma nella vita le situazioni e le varianti sono parecchie e prima di scandalizzarmi chiedo.
almeno aspettiamo di sapere di più, poi se volete ,alla luce di qualche fatto ...potete disgustarvi.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Novembre 2012)

*avvocato del diavolo e avvocato dell'angelo*

una versione:

'sta zoccola, dopo essersi fatta l'amante, si separa e vuole fottere e amante e marito (soldi per mantenimento e bimba).
Non mi dilungo visto che questa versione è stata variamente proposta.

Altra versione. Estremizzo ovviamente.

Il marito sono anni che la tratta male. La nascita della bambina peggiora le cose. Magari il marito la tradisce ripetutamente, magari la maltratta etc etc.
Da tempo l'amore è andato... a puttane.
Finalmente la separazione. 
Un uomo (dabbene) comincia a corteggiarla. Un sorso di aria fresca e speranza. magari per ora non sono andati più in là che qualche uscita.
E lei da brava madre si chiede se anche questo comportamento potrebbe portare danni alla bimba.

Io NON so che tipo di storia sia. Non ho elementi.

Cmq, dopo anni magari di solitudine e sofferenza -e quando sei solo in coppia, è ancora peggio che essere soli "da soli", secondo me- non mi stupisce per nulla che una donna si apra ad altre speranze, anche se in piena separazione.
E' diverso un cuore libero da molto tempo e solo da molto tempo, rispetto a una coppia davvero scoppiata da poco.

Poi, ripeto, non ho la più pallida idea di che razza di situazione sia.


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta di fatto che nessuno è autorizzato ad esprimersi in certi termini ; daniele può e deve moderarsi.
> tu sei una giovane ragazza moderna...ti ritrovi forse nella sua  definizione ?


No, ma conosciamo tutti il modo "colorito" di Daniele nell'esprimere certi concetti. Magari i termini sono forti ma il contenuto non mi serbra sbagliato. 



Daniele ha detto:


> No, lei è divesamente moderna!!!
> Pemane il fatto che una donna, madre di u figlio o una figlia di cui ne ha affidamento non ha i medesimi diritti di una donna senza figli, stessa cosa un uomo, quindi mi pae natuale stupimi del via uno avanti un'altro che si è creato con una figlia di soli 14 mesi!!!


Diveramente moderna?? in che senso? Dan m'hai fatto morire dal ridere! 



Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto perplime anche me ma nella vita le situazioni e le varianti sono parecchie e prima di scandalizzarmi chiedo.
> almeno aspettiamo di sapere di più, poi se volete ,alla luce di qualche fatto ...potete disgustarvi.


è vero...le variabili sono parecchie....ma tu Miny se ti ritrovassi sola con una bambina di 14 mesi (senza sapere se c'è stato tradimento, se la scelta è tua e bla bla bla) faresti entrare dopo solo 1 mese un altro uomo nella tua vita e in quella di tua figlia? io credo di no....


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2012)

Angelica ha detto:


> Cazzo, però, una bambina così piccola... le avete distrutto la famiglia, la sua famiglia, te ne rendi conto? Avete fatto questo a vostra figlia, la persona che dovreste amare di più al mondo...


Aldilà degli aspetti giuridici e di quelli banalmente morali, quanto in quote è il succo del discorso.

Si preoccupa dell'affido mentre sente il bisogno di questo nuovo rapporto. Il che sarebbe legittimo, se non fosse che dopo la precedente esperienza il buon senso dovrebbe suggerire di concentrarsi esclusivamente, almeno per il momento, sulla bambina.

Qui il problema è che la bambina è troppo piccola. Ovvero, data la sua età e presenza cognitiva, non impone scelte e riflessioni sulle quali fondare una nuova condizione a lei principalmente favorevole. Insomma, ha perso la famiglia? Cerchiamo di contenere i danni.

In questo contesto non è detto che la presenza di questo nuovo uomo sia negativa a prescindere, questi in realtà potrebbe invece rappresentare un supporto economico, oltre che morale, per questa donna. Di fatto non ha dato sufficienti informazioni affinchè la sua situazione possa essere valutata o giudicata.

Ma riallacciandomi a quanto diceva Angelica, voglio sperare che questa donna sappia cos'è meglio per sua figlia. Un tempo credevo molto nel potere e nelle capacità delle donne nei riguardi dei figli. Oggi le ritengo ancora fondamentali, ma non posso non ammettere che vi sono molte, troppe, eccezioni.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No, ma conosciamo tutti il modo "colorito" di Daniele nell'esprimere certi concetti. Magari i termini sono forti ma il contenuto non mi serbra sbagliato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come faccio a rispondere con la mia testa, la mia mentalità e la mia situazione?
come ho detto tante volte mi pare sempre strano che si trovi tempo per amoreggiare con un bambino piccolo che richiede il massimo del  tempo e delle  energie .....ma non so nulla di questa donna e di come sia arrivata alla separazione.
per quanto riguarda i modi coloriti di daniele , pur provando una sorta di affetto per lui (guai a chi lo tocca),ritengo che comunque non debba permettersi certi insulti alle donne (o agli uomini in altri casi)e che come tutti noi debba avere rispetto  con i suoi interlocutori e per chi legge.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo


sull'affidamento no,a meno che sto tizio tu non te lo sia tirato in casa e sia palesemente un pazzo.

ma anche così sarebbe difficilissimo che te la tolgano.

detto questo,direi che necessitano maggiori dettagli per capire la situazione


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> No, ma conosciamo tutti il modo "colorito" di Daniele nell'esprimere certi concetti. Magari i termini sono forti ma il contenuto non mi serbra sbagliato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certi suoi contenuti sono degni del mein kempf di Adolf da annata...
E rivelano sempre una mentalità molto pericolosa per un contesto di vita sociale e pacifica...

La nostra fortuna è che sappiamo che Daniele è innocuo e che ha un cuore buono...

Ma se fosse un uomo malvagio...avremo dei bei contenuti...

Ne sono sicuro!


----------



## Danielona (8 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo



Dipende da tuo marito, lui vorrebbe la bambina?  Comunque non è necessario tu lo faccia sapere al mondo intero che hai un altro, fallo per la tua bambina, diventa furba e aspetta la separazione.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo



si. te lo ha detto danielona. non dire nulla.


----------



## -elisa- (13 Novembre 2012)

Asss ha detto:


> Salve, io e mio marito ci siamo lasciati da un mese la separazione la dovremmo fare fra poco e abbiamo una figlia di 14 mesi.
> Io da qualche giorno mi vedo con un uomo.. Questo può incidere sull'affido della mia bambina?
> Grazie in anticipo


No.


----------

